

Facebook Home in JavaScript - marizmelo
http://marizmelo.com/HomeJS/
Simple implementation of Facebook Home in JavaScript using a jQuery plugin for slideshow, and UI for some effects. Done today just for fun :) (tested on latest chrome).<p>https://github.com/marizmelo/HomeJS
======
iamdave
Cool implementation, curious though that FB Home is an Android app I thought?

~~~
marizmelo
haha, it is... was the first thing my Wife told me :), well was just for fun
anyways. I will leave as a Joke.

